# Why does my cat eat food everywhere except at his bowl?!



## murphyy12 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I have had my cat Atticus for about 4 months. I got him from a friend of mine who couldn't take care of him anymore. Ever since I got him, Atticus likes to take a mouthful of food, walk somewhere where there is something to drops his food on like sandals, shoes, bathroom rugs, etc. and then eat it. Whenever he eats he will constantly go back and forth instead of eating at his bowl. Sure this seems harmless, except when he is frollicking through the house, 90% of the food he is carrying falls out of his mouth along the way. This creates a mess like you wouldn't believe. I am constantly vacuuming, cleaning up, and stepping on pieces of food.

My question to all you cat lovers and experts is this: How in the heck do I get him to stop this?!

It is driving me absolutely nuts and I don't know what to do.

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats do something like this, too, only they sometimes just drop it beside their bowl. I've always thought it was because they take too big of a mouthful and they have to drop it and eat it in smaller portions. 

I'd be annoyed if they took it all over. I guess you'd have to confine him to a certain area to eat. If my girls did this, I'd shut the bedroom door while they were eating in there.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep, shut him in while he eats. My dog at my parents' does the same thing, and we always say she is trying to keep her girlish figure.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with the prior posters. If you're currently free-feeding dry, then I would switch him to scheduled feedings and feed him in a smaller room or contained area. After 20 minutes or so, take the food away until the next mealtime.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, I feel cats do this because they don't like their whiskers touching the sides of the bowl as they eat. None of ours carry food far from the feeding station, most just scoop a pawful out of the feeder and eat off the floor instead of from inside the feeder.
Can you try feeding your kitty from a low-sided bowl or flat plate w/ a shallow rim?


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

As Heidi said, it might be whisker stress. I'm thinking of getting shallower bowls/dishes for my kitties so that they can stop dancing around their food bowls trying to avoid letting their whiskers touch the edges. I had this one in mind:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats do this as well, but for them, I don't think it's whisker stress. They eat out of huge dog bowls to avoid this and they still take it out and drop it beside the bowl. Curiously enough, they only do this with the raw not the commercial food so it could be simply functional (to be able to hold the meat down with a paw and tear at it). Egypt actually will take the meat and take it to a lair-like location (preferrably under the furniture - couch, bed, etc. - anywhere secluded and fairly inaccessible) so instead she gets to eat in the bathroom by herself.


----------

